# Many thx peter for 2days job



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

thanks for being able to fit me and for doing one hell of a job,never seen the car so clean and shiny inside and out.

and thx for all the info,was much appreciated,opened my eyes up to the world of detailing for sure and some great tips when showing how paint correction is done,and for doing the whole car as well, was well worth the money.
very impressed with that duragloss u use for sure,i thought P21s that ive used for 2yrs was gd,but was well impressed.
dunno how you got the patience though spending from 9am to 4pm.

and am so chuffed you got the scratches out from the paintwork(shame bout bloody dents though,lol), will def take your advice on the sonax wash,although have 2 wait, as skint now:lol: but well worth the end result.

top guy pete, cant reccomend you enuff, your a guy who got patience of a saint and explains in plain english how things are done,and will be down again in near future,well i got money that is:lol: 

by far best detailer/valeter i been too,and resonable prices too 

will put some pics up later for the guys 2 see


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks andy , pleasure meeting you today , and my thanks for coming down .
glad your happy with the results , although silverstone tomorrow may change it back lol , just take care , dont drive to mad lol


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

cheers peter,i always do,well mostly:lol: 
and once again cheers:thumb:

some pics for ppl to see how much of a great job it is

astra coupe turbo 
















shame bout the dent








not a scratch,trick of the light,boot is mint


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice one :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

nice job Peter.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks nice and clean


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

thx to peter it looked awesom on the track,my 1st time ever i have driven/raced on the full grand prix curcuit


----------

